

How do you answer interview questions on large scale system design? - perfectfire

I keep getting asked questions about large scale system design, especially from Amazon (how would you design Youtube&#x2F;Twitter?). I never do well on them and it&#x27;s keeping me from getting jobs. There&#x27;s plenty of resources for answering coding questions, but I haven&#x27;t seen any for large scale system desgin. Does anybody know of any resources, such as websites, books, lectures, etc.?
======
atsaloli
If it's convenient, attend Google's SRE Classroom near you, such as this past
one

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa13/training/sre-
classr...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa13/training/sre-classroom-
non-abstract-large-system-design-sysadmins)

I hope to see it at LISA 2015.

------
msluyter
One great resource is the high scalability website/blog:

[http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com)

------
kirankn
Study Microservices based architecture. It should give you a good start.

------
penguinlinux
look at this diagrams , i think they will help you a lot. :)

[http://aws.amazon.com/architecture/](http://aws.amazon.com/architecture/)

